# Best plant milks for steaming and frothing?



## CannonCoffeeRoasters (7 mo ago)

Hey all

I'd love to hear which plant based milks you've had the best experience in achieving silky smothness for lattes, or a fluffy froth for cappuccinos. Anything which closely resembles working with semi-skimmed of full fat dairy milks. I know alot of brands are doing barista versions of Oat and Almond milks which certainly do the job better!

Many thanks,
Lewis


----------



## mart0n (7 mo ago)

I don't have lots of experience, but I use Pure Oaty, which is "barista friendly" and uses oats grown in East Anglia. It works fine -- I'm sure any bottleneck is me and not the milk!


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

I use organic minor figures, which is the only oat milk I can stand to drink as the others are too oat tasting for my liking. I chose oat milk for the environment not because I like it!

It's not the best for steaming though, so maybe more of a steer clear. I noticed a lot of variance between batches and often different parts of the carton, even if well shaken.

I've tried many brands and nothing I've had is as nice to steam as cows milk unfortunately. 💔


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I use Rebel Kitchen Barista Mylk. It's a little sweeter than others, and it steams fairly well. I'd say it's close to whole milk in terms of mouthfeel and sweetness, but steams more like semi-skimmed milk and tends to get a bit bubbly.

I've also used Oatly Barista in the past and it's fine, a little more savoury in taste profile but steams well and easily available.


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

newdent said:


> I use organic minor figures, which is the only oat milk I can stand to drink as the others are too oat tasting for my liking. I chose oat milk for the environment not because I like it!
> 
> It's not the best for steaming though, so maybe more of a steer clear. I noticed a lot of variance between batches and often different parts of the carton, even if well shaken.
> 
> I've tried many brands and nothing I've had is as nice to steam as cows milk unfortunately. 💔


I never have issue steaming with Minor Figures but I used the barista version (tried both organic and regular barista). Don’t over steam, around 50°C instead of 60°C like cow milk.

Minor Figures is the best tasting one, Oatly Barista is my second choice and there’s another brand called Moma (oat barista) is cheapest when the other ones are not on sale. Need to try Rebel.


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

fishislander said:


> I never have issue steaming with Minor Figures but I used the barista version (tried both organic and regular barista). Don’t over steam, around 50°C instead of 60°C like cow milk.
> 
> Minor Figures is the best tasting one, Oatly Barista is my second choice and there’s another brand called Moma (oat barista) is cheapest when the other ones are not on sale. Need to try Rebel.


Come on then, let's see a photo of your latte art with it! lol, just kidding. It's pretty decent but tricky to get texture as good as cows milk and get it to hold definition in ripples. I think all the minor figures oat milks are barista. 

I did try the other two you mentioned but they tasted too oaty for my liking.


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

newdent said:


> Come on then, let's see a photo of your latte art with it! lol, just kidding. It's pretty decent but tricky to get texture as good as cows milk and get it to hold definition in ripples. I think all the minor figures oat milks are barista.
> 
> I did try the other two you mentioned but they tasted too oaty for my liking.


I think you might be right that all minor figures are barista style.

You know what.. I've only switched to oat when i was pregnant 2.5 years ago because i had gestational diabetes and I've cut dairy and opted for oat. My latte art sucked back then (every cup was a foamuccino -- way too much foam) and don't think i have any photos as latte art wasn't my thing back then. Post-birth, when baby switched to cow milk there's ample of milk available so i stopped buying oat milk and my diabetes was cleared. Last xmas, I've discovered Beanconqueror app so I've been keeping a daily record on my brews and latte art, mind you I have a sucky Dedica (not the greatest for steaming) but I'll try to get a carton this weekend and will be interesting to see what I can do now. 

Stay tuned.

(edited for spelling)


----------



## newdent (Feb 20, 2021)

fishislander said:


> I think you might be right that all minor figures are barista style.
> 
> You know what.. I've only switched to oat when i was pregnant 2.5 years ago because i had gestational diabetes and I've cut dairy and opted for oat. My latte art sucked back then (every cup was a foamuccino -- way too much foam) and don't think i have any photos as latte art wasn't my thing back then. Post-birth, when baby switched to cow milk there's ample of milk available so i stopped buying oat milk and my diabetes was cleared. Last xmas, I've discovered Beanconqueror app so I've been keeping a daily record on my brews and latte art, mind you I have a sucky Dedica (not the greatest for steaming) but I'll try to get a carton this weekend and will be interesting to see what I can do now.
> 
> ...


Oh nice, I discovered bean conqueror earlier in the year and it's great. I log my shots/brews but never thought of uploading photos of latte art! Only my gf has a milk in her drink, so I only get to practice once per day and I use a nanofoamer due to using a manual lever (flair 58) but I do get good texture from miinor figures, it's certainly as good as most coffee shops I've been to it's just not as good texture as full fat milk for me. My gf isn't keen on cows milk so I just muddle on with minor figures. It's definitely 'good enough'.


----------

